# budgie: unknown illness



## rockyroads (Oct 26, 2007)

hi, i was wondering if anybody out there has any experiance with budgie illnesses?

i discovered one of my budgies today at the bottom of the avairy looking quite sick. i assumed she might have just had some heat stroke as i live in aus. and its very hot here right now. when i inspected her more closely, i found a lump under her feathers on her chest. it looked as though the first layer of skin was missing. lump looked spongy, was pale, and smelled sour-ish. i tried to treat her by cleaning her up and giving her antibiotics but it was too late and she died soon after. the problem is, she was in an avairy which has around 40 birds in it. i am wondering if this illness is contagious, and if anybody has experienced any thing like this before
?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

We aren't budgie experts here by any means .. my guess would be trichomoniasis for your bird .. but it's just a guess. I'm very sorry for your loss.

Terry


----------



## rockyroads (Oct 26, 2007)

thankyou!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Budgies are very prone to Lumps exspecially if they are on a total seed diet. Sounds to me to be a fatty tumor from my experience with this same thing in my bird a few years back. 

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

naturegirl said:


> Budgies are very prone to Lumps exspecially if they are on a total seed diet. Sounds to me to be a fatty tumor from my experience with this same thing in my bird a few years back.
> 
> Cindy


You are probably right, Cindy. I had forgotten about the fatty tumors.

Terry


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

My little Tweety whom died 4 years ago had a Fatty tumor starting and had the vet look at it she said a total seed diet will cause tumor like the fatty ones, he actually had a Heart Attack and broke his pelvic girdle so I had my buddy put down but she is always asking that I put all my birds on Pellets as this way they don't turn into seed junkies, 

Cindy


----------

